# Very loose skin.



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone else's Poodle has loose skin. Sisko has very loose skin, and it can be stretch quite far, it doesn't hurt when we stretch it out, I just found out that I have to stretch his skin out so I can fully groom him, and he's still pretty clumsy for being almost 2.

He's be like this ever since he was a younger puppy, but we didn't worry about it since he was younger and still growing a lot.

We wondered if it's Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome because our whole family has it and has loose skin as well, so we know what it looks like. The vet didn't mention his loose skin the last time we went, but Sisko goes back for a check up in April, so we'll mention it when we're there. Thank you?

Here's some pictures


----------



## Zesti_V (Aug 7, 2019)

Well, for what it's worth, Jessie is a miniature and only has that extra skin around her scruff. She's a pretty skinny little girl, though.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It might just be from bad breeding. What kind of breeder is he from ?


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

My dogs both have loose skin also, although not quite to Sisko's extent! The vet told me it's because they have zero percent body fat. So, Sisko is probably normal, but never a bad idea to ask the vet at your next appointment.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Dechi said:


> It might just be from bad breeding. What kind of breeder is he from ?


I hope not!! He's from RJ Standard Poodles


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Fenris-wolf said:


> We wondered if it's Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome because our whole family has it and has loose skin as well, so we know what it looks like. The vet didn't mention his loose skin the last time we went, but Sisko goes back for a check up in April, so we'll mention it when we're there.


I‘m sorry your family has Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome. Dogs can get it too. Wouldn’t it be weird if your dog does have it. 

My dog and I share ulcerative colitis. Both of us are well controlled on diet.

I once met a woman with her daughters. She was normal size but both daughters had Achondroplasia dwarfism. They also had a miniature poodle they found in a shelter that coincidentally had Achondroplasia dwarfism. They didn’t purposely look for a dog with dwarfism, that’s the dog they found in the shelter and fell in love with. 

My dog has some loose skin enough for range of motion in her neck. I think hers is within normal limits. It does appear your dog’s skin is looser but it’s hard to tell. Your vet will be the best judge.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

MaizieFrosty said:


> My dogs both have loose skin also, although not quite to Sisko's extent! The vet told me it's because they have zero percent body fat. So, Sisko is probably normal, but never a bad idea to ask the vet at your next appointment.


Okay, I'm glad I'm not the only one who has a loose skin dog, but I'm worried that Sisko's skin is looser. are your dogs from the same litter or do they have the same parents? Sisko is 55 lbs. I'll check with his vet about his skin. Thank you?


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Okay, I'm glad I'm not the only one who has a loose skin dog, but I'm worried that Sisko's skin is looser. are your dogs from the same litter or do they have the same parents? Sisko is 55 lbs. I'll check with his vet about his skin. Thank you?


I really bet Sisko is fine. My dogs are from different litters. Maizie has looser skin than Frosty.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Skylar said:


> I‘m sorry your family has Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome. Dogs can get it too. Wouldn’t it be weird if your dog does have it.
> 
> My dog and I share ulcerative colitis. Both of us are well controlled on diet.
> 
> ...


YES, IT WOULD BE WEIRD! I was thinking the same thing! 

I'm sorry you and your dog have Ulcerative Colitis, but I'm happy y'all are taking care of yourselves.

wow!

Okay, thank you!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

MaizieFrosty said:


> I really bet Sisko is fine. My dogs are from different litters. Maizie has looser skin than Frosty.


Okay, thank you?


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I saw a holistic vet when Max was a year old or so. He developed a strange growth on his back foot that splayed his toes out and made it so he couldn’t bear weight on that leg. It was huge and looked like something from outer space. They believed it was a wart, although we did not biopsy it. The conventional vet said surgical removal might mean they would have to take part of his foot and they suggested I see a holistic vet. She did laser treatment and it disappeared.

The reason I tell this is the holistic vet asked me if I ever had trouble with my feet, as she said dogs often mirror their owner’s ailments. I did have a growth on my foot that had to be surgically removed, it was a neuroma. Same side of the body as Max’s growth. Coincidence? Maybe, but her comment stuck with me. I’ve talked to a few other people whose dogs have also had similar ailments to theirs.
Dogs do have a symbiotic relationship with us, this idea may not be so far fetched. Of my 4 dogs, Max is also the most bonded to me, of course he is also the only male.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Renn's skin was looser as a young pup but now at 2 only a little around his neck area which is pretty normal. Maybe he just needs to grow into it?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Mufar42 said:


> Renn's skin was looser as a young pup but now at 2 only a little around his neck area which is pretty normal. Maybe he just needs to grow into it?


I was wondering about that too? maybe


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Both of mine have loose skin, Raven much more so than Wren. I wondered about it when I first got her but assumed it was a poodle thing, perhaps the water retriever trait.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Raven's Mom said:


> Both of mine have loose skin, Raven much more so than Wren. I wondered about it when I first got her but assumed it was a poodle thing, perhaps the water retriever trait.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Okay, thank you! Yeah, it could be a water Retriever thing?


----------



## LeanneG (Nov 20, 2020)

MaizieFrosty said:


> My dogs both have loose skin also, although not quite to Sisko's extent! The vet told me it's because they have zero percent body fat. So, Sisko is probably normal, but never a bad idea to ask the vet at your next appointment.


My red mini has loose skin,which I love, I'm inclined to agree with your vet, Chilli has zero fat, she's as healthy as, her Mum Honey had loose skin until she had a hysterectomy, she put on 4 kg and the loose skin is gone but Honey is terribly overweight now at 8yo 😟


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Loose skin? The skin at Tonka's chest is NOT attached to his flesh. It's no wonder it's loose.


----------



## LeanneG (Nov 20, 2020)

Countryboy said:


> Loose skin? The skin at Tonka's chest is NOT attached to his flesh. It's no wonder it's loose.


😁


----------



## Michelle Bronner (Jul 20, 2021)

LeanneG said:


> 😁





Fenris-wolf said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone else's Poodle has loose skin. Sisko has very loose skin, and it can be stretch quite far, it doesn't hurt when we stretch it out, I just found out that I have to stretch his skin out so I can fully groom him, and he's still pretty clumsy for being almost 2.
> 
> He's be like this ever since he was a younger puppy, but we didn't worry about it since he was younger and still growing a lot.
> 
> ...


My Bitsy has loose skin but she's also been pregnant twice. I just attributed it to that & the fact that she is extremely active & fit. Hers isn't quite as loose as your dog though.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Michelle Bronner said:


> My Bitsy has loose skin but she's also been pregnant twice. I just attributed it to that & the fact that she is extremely active & fit. Hers isn't quite as loose as your dog though.


Thank you for chiming in. But I had to put my Poodle down 8 months ago due to aggression. I suspect that he had other health problems that the vet also did not know about.


----------



## Michelle Bronner (Jul 20, 2021)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Thank you for chiming in. But I had to put my Poodle down 8 months ago due to aggression. I suspect that he had other health problems that the vet also did not know about.


I'm so sorry to hear that. Bitsy has never been aggressive or had any other health problems. Your boy may have had some kind of genetic disorder. Hope you have better luck in the future.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Michelle Bronner said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. Bitsy has never been aggressive or had any other health problems. Your boy may have had some kind of genetic disorder. Hope you have better luck in the future.


Thank you. It's thought that he may have had a brain tumor, genetic disorder, or something went wrong with his birth. I got a rescue puppy and she is amazing. That's awesome that Bitsy has never had any aggression or health problems. 😁🥳.














Do you have pics of Bitsy? Here's Goose


----------



## Michelle Bronner (Jul 20, 2021)

Here's Bitsy.


----------

